# Surgery done



## Whippetcat (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got home from a "23-hour stay" for my TT. Operation went well, a little trickier for the surgeon as I had scar tissue from a cervical disectomy I had years ago. Had on drop in calcium and then the rest of my blood tests in the hospital showed good calcium (could the calcium supplements I religiously took beforehand have helped with this??? Not sure???) Anyway, getting used to the idea of life without a Thyroid. Started my 125 mcg of Synthroid this evening--doing the "before bed" taking of levothyroxine, rather than in the morning. Feel good, other than sore, swollen and black and blue.

Question: if you decided to avoid Synthroid due to its higher cost--what levothyroxine BRAND do you take?

Roberta


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I recently switched from Levothyroxine (generic) to Levoxyl (brand name, but cheaper than Synthroid). I was not having problems on the generic because of it being generic...rather, my dose was slightly high and was causing lots of heart palpitations. So I switched brands at the same time I switched dosages.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Another Levoxyl user here. Can be nearly as cheap as generic, but you get a true "brand" name.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whippetcat said:


> Just got home from a "23-hour stay" for my TT. Operation went well, a little trickier for the surgeon as I had scar tissue from a cervical disectomy I had years ago. Had on drop in calcium and then the rest of my blood tests in the hospital showed good calcium (could the calcium supplements I religiously took beforehand have helped with this??? Not sure???) Anyway, getting used to the idea of life without a Thyroid. Started my 125 mcg of Synthroid this evening--doing the "before bed" taking of levothyroxine, rather than in the morning. Feel good, other than sore, swollen and black and blue.
> 
> Question: if you decided to avoid Synthroid due to its higher cost--what levothyroxine BRAND do you take?
> 
> Roberta


It is really good to hear from you and we are all glad this is behind you now! Don't forget the ice and "yes"; taking calcium before hand was probably a very very wise move on your part. Good thinking.

Do you have a Sam's Club Membership? I get great prices on my Armour and other Rx's there.


----------



## Whippetcat (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> It is really good to hear from you and we are all glad this is behind you now! Don't forget the ice and "yes"; taking calcium before hand was probably a very very wise move on your part. Good thinking.
> 
> Do you have a Sam's Club Membership? I get great prices on my Armour and other Rx's there.


*No, I have a Costco membership, but I checked the price for Unithroid with my prescription plan and it seems to be as low if not lower than Costco ($8.00 co-pay)--hard to beat that. I am on Synthroid since we did fill that prscription but will talk to the endo at my next visit about Levoxyl or Unithroid.*


----------

